# Random Orbital Sander by Mirca



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, Moron. I am impressed with both your review and other reviews I have read about this. I am saving up for this tool and hope to buy it as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

You wont regret buying it TorqNut.

You might regret not buying it sooner : ))


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a great tool to perform a rather monotonous task, comes at a steep price but, ya gotta pay the cost to be the boss. Thanks for the review moron.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a fantastic sander Moron, thanks for the great review.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

it is a somewhat painless $$$ transformation into self gratification


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

25 dollar nightmare vs Goliath ? No surviving witness's ?

good luck unless your name is David cuz this a winner hands down.

seriously a" hands down" sander, certainly in skilled hands worth every dime and more. Nice price point considering the complexities of air driven systems and certainly worth the laugh of watching unskilled hands see a trace of "Chucky" the "bad doll" go bizurk …..<insert> yielding ptsd : ))

A seriously bad ass tool : ))


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the design of having the weighty part sitting on the floor. Maybe I would sand things thoroughly in a single go with one of these, instead of having to take a break when I get a cramp in my hand. Adding this to my wish list.

Just checked: $495US at Amazon, so unlike so many things, there is no price advantage to being in the US for this product.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

where is it made ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

there are more advantages in treating people like equals, then to put your soul on sale through gimmicky BS

anything else,…….mmmm

how can you trust them ?


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Moron, can you direct me to weare I can get the bag of velcro spacers ? Web site? Link?

Thanks Richard


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.ultimatetools.ca/


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

travel light

play hard

: ))


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review..I agree, this sander is expensive but worth it!

I played with this at Woodcraft the other day and it is amazing They have a display set up with a block of maple to sand on. Light, comfortable, and it sanded great..and with their vac attached the dust collection was 100%. I guess its a 12V motor in the sander so its smaller and lighter and the box is the 120V to 12V converter. With the matching vacuum its 1100 bucks….I guess you don't have to buy their vacuum, but even at that price it might be worth it in the benefits you gain with the sander. If you're like me and have a smaller pancake style compressor, and you want to go with the pneumatic palm sanders you would have to upgrade to a significantly larger compressor..thats at least 300-500 bucks. The sanders aren't cheap either..at least 200-300 non Harbor freight. So now your almost at the cost of the whole setup with the vacuum..and it takes up less space and is less noisy than a huge compressor…and it all plugs into regular 110V power no special wiring needed.

I'm not a big Festool fan..they are really nice tools but way over priced…But even though this sander would be in that league of tools..sometimes spending the extra money really reaps rewards..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Moron, and it's a really good one. I can't quite justify the price as a handplaner (lol) but it's no doubt a wonderful unit. I've got the Rotex and it really hasn't changed my life like people said it would.

Brad, I like the pneumatic sanders too but my compressors in my shop and it's as noisy as a jet. My quick disconnect fittings aren't great and they leak a bit. As a result, the compressor will just kick on out of nowhere. It's almost made me $hit my pants before


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Mira is located in Finland! I assume the products are made in Finland!

*Curiously, a sander is used for finishing and this is a Finish product!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodessence also sells them. They are a source for a lot of hard to find things.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Im curious about the noise levels on this thing. I'd like to be able to sand at night and though I love my Festool sanders, they were disappointing from a noise level standpoint.


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been meaning to get one of these, after using some Mirka sandpaper at work to level poorly glued joints. not only did the Mirka paper hog down material quickly (not really supposed to remove that much material with sanding, but I was just doing as I was instructed), it was very durable, held up for very long periods of sanding before changing discs. I was impressed. even if the paper costs more it's surely worth it

I had an opportunity to buy this kit at a reasonable price, but I missed the sale by two days and have been kicking myself since


----------



## NX1992 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta add another good recommendation for the CEROS. I used Dynabrades for years and considered them the industry standard. But I no longer run a large compressor since this tool came out (and I spray with a turbine unit, so I can get by with a small compressor now) and the CEROS makes it possible to sand in a way that feels just like pneumatic without the cost or noise of a compressor. I got mine the day they were released in the US (March 2011, if I remember correctly) and have used it a ton ever since. Excellent dust collection when used with Mirka's Abranet discs (virtually dust-free), and it leaves a top-notch finish. Worth every penny of the high price. Another benefit: CEROS + Shop Vac =perfectly portable combination-excellent for taking to the job site and sanding dust-free. Can't beat the ergonomics of this type of sander - feels to me like it's just an extension of my hand. Thanks for reviewing!


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm about to sand a large case and my wife insisted that I buy this sander…awesome huh? First impression = I'm amazed at the control possible with this sander. The low profile and light weight allow you maintain a good feel for the piece you're sanding whether in a vertical or a horizontal mode.

Last night, I did a complete touch-up sanding of a wardrobe that I had built in 1990. This case has suffered through seven major moves and has scuffs and paint from wall rubs to document its journeys. I ordered the Abranet discs separately and that order hasn't arrived yet. So, I only had a single disc of 320, 400, and 600-grit from a sample package for the job. I avoided sanding through the wonderful patina of this case thanks to the wonderful performance of the Mirka 5" CEROS. One disc in each grit was enough to complete the task and oh what a smooth feel the wardrobe has now! It's time to apply a maintenance coat of oil and wax to that old wardrobe…


----------

